# How is everyone doing? Updates



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I hope everyone doing the tapes posts to this as I feel its important. People are in all stages of the tapes. So if you have been done for awhile, it would be great to know how your doing and also how others at diffferent stages are doing. Did some of the issues remedy themselves(sleep), are you noticing any changes in pain, symptoms, gas, bloating, etc.. How is your attitude going and do you feel your making progress, is it taking a while? Or does it seem to be helping early on. Are you practicing, sticking with the schedule, having a hard time in finding time for them,enjoying them, etc..I feel its important for us to talk about these things and share with others,even if you have been done for a while or don't post much. I know there are some lurkers also.







Inquiring minds want to know.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

I'm only on day 4 so not much to report yet! Funny thing though, the first couple of nights after I started (I listen during the day, not before I go to bed) I slept restlessly during the morning hours because I was dreaming about listening to the tapes. What is that about?! Anyway, I think I stopped doing that and I'm very much liking the place I get to before Mike counts to 10. I was interrupted a couple days, but today when I listened I was able to stay there and the time flew by. I'm looking forward to all the benefits I know I'm going to get!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, Glad you are feeling better! I'm not having ANY trouble staying on schedule. I haven't missed a night yet. I'm on day 44 BTW. As you have read my pain is non-existent now. Truly REMARKABLE!!!! I'm incredibly grateful, you'll never know how much! I feel like a functioning, actually starting to thrive instead of survive, hopeful, human!!! My C/D symptoms appear to be the same, urgency is down but not gone as yet. IBS isn't ruling my life. It rules what I put in my mouth,







but it is no longer my first thought when I put feet to the floor! My sleep problems have virtually disappeared as well. I really can't get over the effect it has had on my pain! I truly didn't think living with out that pain was an option for me. I thought I would have it always & what was really scary; I was ready to just accept that before trying the tapes. Like it was just my "cross to bear" in life & I was offering it up, for crying out loud! Well I'll have to find something else to offer up now! So that's all I can think of right now. Hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2001)

Day 60. Since I started the tapes my thought patterns have changed significantly. My thoughts are not always on ï¿½what ifï¿½ whenever I ventured from my house -- what if there isnï¿½t a bathroom nearby, what if I suddenly need a bathroom, etc. Life is much more pleasant without obsessing over bathrooms. I still am not free of IBS but my problems with it are less severe and less frequent and I feel more confident about handling IBS situations when they arise. Something interesting happened to me that I think is a side effect of the tapes. I have had a phobia about water that showed up at age two. Part of it is avoiding getting my face in water so when showering I always have a towel handy and wipe my face if water gets on it. After a shower the other day, I realized I had taken the shower without a towel to wipe my face and I hadnï¿½t even noticed the difference. That may sound insignificant to others and a little crazy but it was definitely a first. I have missed a couple sessions in the last two months but I havenï¿½t found it to be a problem. I sometimes do two sessions the next day repeating the previous session in the schedule. I havenï¿½t been able to visualize the situations from sessions 3, 4, and 5 on my own when I am feeling uncomfortable. Does anyone else have trouble with this?


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,I'm doing just great - although I've slipped off the wagon at day 28 due to illness and finding it difficult to get back in to the tapes.I'm now sleeping all night through without waking for the first time in a year - so I'm chuffed to bits about that.The pain is also much better - more tolerable and not nearly as severe as it was - say about 2-3 on the discomfort scale instead of 9-10.I'm also feeling so much more positive than before - I remember getting p****d off everyday about having IBS - and now I don't really think about it that much - its a minor detail in my life.The only problem I'm having is the motivation to get going on the tapes again....any words of inspiration?Clair


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Clair, I dunno why I don't have problems staying on schedule. Maybe it is because I'm thinking of the hypno like it is a "medication" that I "take" everyday. I don't forget my BP medicine, I take that no matter HOW I'm feeling. So in my mind I guess I just consider it the same. Plus I really try to do ONE thing just for me everyday. I thought in the beginning that using the hypno as my 1 thing was kinda like "cheating"







. But now I figure it is a BONUS like I'm getting something for hardly ANY effort at all. Also IF I'm feeling bad I look at the hypno as at least 1 thing I can do for myself that I *KNOW* will be helpful to me.The only time I had REAL trouble putting the tape on was when I was feeling very angry & emotionally upset. Didn't think my sub-con would be all THAT receptive with all that stuff flying around my conscious!







So I tried some relaxation techniques, avoided judging myself & eventually was able to start the tape after I had calmed down a bit. I just needed a little more time to "let things go". Hope this helps & you continue to feel better & better!







BQ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

BQ,Hi - and thanks for the encouragement.I think part of the problem is that because I feel so much better already I want to be rushing about doing stuff I haven't been able to in a year - and end up not making time for my hypnotherapy.I made a concerted effort today to lie down and listen and all was going along well until the pigeon that lives on our roof kept cooing along to mikes voice - so it made me giggle alot.Oh well, perhaps the pigeon is reaping the benefits of the tapes as well!







Clair


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Clair







Tell ME about the giggles!!!! At least you weren't twitching!!!!







BQ


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

day 21 for me and i'm very interested in that whole image of the wheel, and stepping on that pedal to slow it down..(i'm a IBS-D, mainly) so lately, when i think my tummy will be misbehaving, i actually "step" down, where ever i am, and it seems to be helping...still got a ways to go, but i'm keeping my fingers crossed. i had a bad episode last saturday night, but not as scary as before.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I am on day 80 something, it has taken a long time but I have been working with Mike (I wonder if he is away as I e-mailed him last week and he usually replies quickly). Bottom line, I dont notice any major changes, I still have IBS and still have discomfort EVERY SINGLE DAY, I guess I always will. I'm wondering and hoping actually if maybe I will see more dramatic results AFTER I complete the program. Also I am wondering if after the program is over if I will need to listen to the sessions ( side 3 and 4 were my favorites)on some sort of regular basis in order to sort of get a "booster shot". I would say that I think that the tapes makes me feel like I am DOING something for myself and my IBS and that thats a good thing, I am definately more relaxed. But I am dissappointed that I cant report the dramatic changes that some people have. I wouldnt say I am worse off, I have not had any MAJOR flare ups BUT I feel like that could have happened whether I was doing the tapes or not, I dont think its BECAUSE of them. Anyway I'm not sorry that I am doing them, they do help me relax and definately helped me relax and get numb at the dentist (I usually am a wreck and the novacaine doesnt always work) but again I wish things were going as well for me, especially with reduction of sensations, as some other people have reported. Eric, I really appreciate your help and support as well as Mikes. Do e-mail me (if you still have my address)if you wish.------------------Nancy


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

I've been finished with the program for about five weeks. I have back-slid a little the last couple of days, but it may be food-related- I've tried to broaden my diet a somewhat. I try to do a side once or twice a week, but may do it more regularly if I feel the need.kate


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2001)

I've been finished the program for about 3 weeks now and am improved but not satisfied yet. I'm hoping most of my improvement willl come after finishing the tapes as well. However I do feel quite a bit better than before I started the tapes and know that my quality of life has much improved. But I still struggle with this IBS everyday and it's a major factor in my life.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have not forgotten this thread, I need to think a bit and I will come back to it and post some replies. I do appreciate veryone posting though and it is very important.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Halfway through and was doing really well untill today. Today I just want to curl up and die the cramps are so bad. I realize given the circumstances in my life right now even the tapes cannot help. We(my family) had to make a dammed if you do and dammed if you don't decision regarding my Dad. We chose to keep him comfortable and let him go, it's one of those things we will never know if it was the right choice. I am still doing the tapes and hoping I can get back to where I was before,sickofsick


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

sickofsick- E-mail Mike and let him know about the situation in your life, I had a crisis type situation at around day 30 which I was concerned would hamper any progress I was making with the tapes and Mike sort of crafted a slightly different listening schedule for the hypno tapes for me for a while. Sounds like you have some "special circumstances" in your life right now, I'm sorry and hope that you feel at peace very soon.------------------Nancy


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Nancy, Thanks for your kind words and advice, I just e-mailed Mike and hopefully will hear from him soon,Tina


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I've had a slight setback - I haven't listened to the tapes this week as i have the flu. I plan to start again tomorrow or sunday.As I only started the program last week should i start from day 1?.Linda


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric;I have noticed a difference in my Bowel I now go only once a day and its a normal firm movement. Not used to that. However I have been going though some major stresses in my life as you know about from the chat room. I don't know if you read my thread from the other day but I recieved but yet another medical set back the doctor knows what is causing most of the pain in my back. I have developed a curve in my spine since Jan. I have now tipped the scale at 300 pounds and I don't eat enough to be gaining like this and no matter what I do the weight will not come off. I have now been ordered off my bi polar medication he thinks this is the cause of my weight problem. Now I am having to decide which is more important my mental health or my physical. My physharist will have to find a med that will not put any more weight on me. I am so stressed out and the ibs is acting up a bit not with the D but with the spasms. I am going to email Mike to see if he needs to alter my tape schedule.On Rachel's front she is still on schedule with daily poops she still has cramps when she goes. Her Migranes seem to be settleing too. I am hoping that the tapes is the reason for this. I don't have to push her to do them she comes in and asks which side tonight and goes on. Too bad the physco cat doesn't take heed. >







Denise


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I had a set back, yesterday actually. I began having pain later in the day & I couldn't get it to ebb off. I had to take a Librax. I tried to lay down & mellow but kids do need to be fed, helped with their homework & bathed







So laying down did not last long. Librax really didn't work, so by last evening I was hunched over again. However THIS am that pain was gone. This is unusual in that once I has the upper ab pain start b/4 hypno, it wouldn't quit for days. So maybe it was just a slight setback. I was able to ebb it off today, after a few attempts. So I'm still hanging in there. Pain is not there as I type. I did have a couple D episodes (Only when I eat







) today as well as over the past week. I haven't had D in a while so I'm thinking its just a slight D flare (or I'm getting too used to it







). Well perhaps "slight" isn't really telling the tale. Its like REALLY after every time I eat. Shades of last summer....ACK ACK ACK!!!!!. But I'm not gonna panic, really. I still, even after yesterdays mess, didn't think about it 1st thing this am. Only after I stood up I realized Hey I don't hurt! Cool. So I'm just gonna keep at it.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BR, something I notice personally with the tapes after listening for a while, is I thought about it every mourning when I woke up, like it stuck in my brain every night. Sounds like your doing well.Carney, it sounds like you are doing great and still have a little ways to go. Its important to remember there is no complete cure for IBS, extremely rarely someone may walk away from it forever, but that is an exception and does not happen very often at all. So we manage the best we can and hope for the best.As for the side effect, I have also found some cool side effects from the tapes. It is interesting that happen to you and a good thing.As for the visuizations keep practicing and let me know, use as much imagery and not words as you can, close your eyes and try to focus and picture what you want. It does take some practice. After two years I do this everyday with out using the tapes, sometimes using the imagery from them and sometimes I create my own, or a combination of it all, whatever I feel the most comfortable with and find the easiest to get to. The more I do it though the easier it gets. let us know.Clair, get going!!!LOlSometimes if you stop your subconcious puts up a block. It does not want to change really, but when it knows its safe and for the positive it will. The best is just to start them again and keep going with it and it will settle right back into the mode you were in before. You might read Mike's mind armies on this also. I think BQ said this, its like taking a med everyday only your listening. But keep in mind your improving and can improve more if you keep going, don't let the mind block win, you can overcome it and take charge again. It sounds like your doing well and have also had a positive side effect action going on.The pain should get better for you in time Improved sleep will also help the IBS.







On the rushing thing Clair I know what your talking about, but don't rush it or fight it, it just happens in its own time when your mind and body are ready and connect.I think its great to see the side effects of the tapes are positive and I was not the only one who has had them.Lotronexlvr, if I seem to be leaning to d, I slow it down, if c I speed it up. On the days most days now since I am c and d and am doing much better, I balance the wheel and use that in my imagery. Try to balance it on the days you feel well. It good the intensity of the last attack was lessened. This could be because it wasn't a bad attack, or the tapes are kicking in, or both. Setbacks are just that, each time it becomes more minor is very benefical, because in IBS when its out of control, each severe attack is remembered in the brain, so when you have another the brain says here we go again with another sever attack, so each time its a less sever attack the brain can go, well the last one wasn't that bad so why should this one be bad, maybe it will even be less bad then the last one. Hopefully and with time and the hypno or even cbt you can train part of your brain to do this. This also is a big help in breaking the vicious cycle of the condition.Nancycat, for some reeason since we are both of the same symptoms I thought this would work faster for you. I am glad your working with Mike on this.However, don't take this wrong but this statement you want to try and avoid in your thinking."I guess I always will"This comment however is good." I would say that I think that the tapes makes me feel like I am DOING something for myself and my IBS and that thats a good thing, I am definately more relaxed."I know there words and I am just pointing a way of thinking out, but I personally believe they have an effect all the little words we think on a daily basis add up to the whole picture. Please don't take thiss negatively, because I catch myself doing this sometimes and its just something to be aware of. I hope that made sense, sometimes I wish this was face to face and I could express myself more clearly on certain subjects. Dr Bolen had the comments on self talk and that is more what I am thinking on this.Also, I understand that you are a little discourage with no change in symptoms yet. However, try not to be. Everyone is differnet. The 100 days of the program are for the minumum number of days needed for the brain to get the picture so to speak, some people it starts to happen with sooner and some later and maybe some need to listen all the time for quite a bit longer and straight up some might not get all the benefits and it maynot work, but all hypnosis is self hypnosis,and even though with the tapes Mike is guiding you as you go, and its crucial expert information to the whole process, try doing this a little every time you have five or ten minutes or more on your own and relax close your eyes and practice going into a "Trance." It may help, because part of the whole thing is calming the brain gut axis and it takes practice.On the whole Nancy, I can see you are pretty positive and not giving in or up. With forty more days left there is still a bit to go and I am hoping that, that relax feeling kicks in and I would say try to direct that relax feeling towards the gut as much as possible.I hope this helps somewhat and like I said I am glad Mike is helping you with it.On a side note when was the last time you were checked out? Just curious.Sickofsick, I am very sorry to hear you had to make that decission. My heart goes out to you. email Mike and see if he can help if you need it and remember we are here for you if you need anything.Kate, are you doing better on the whole. You didn't say to much. I think AZ and I both a couple times played wwith the food thing and got bit while we were doing the tapes. With experimenting sometimes you win sometimes you don't, but I hope for the most part it has all been positive.Victor, keep working on it and trying to master self hypnosis using imagery from the tapes when you can, not so much when your feeling down, but all the time if you can.Just a suggestion to try to work on and that is to slow your thinking down whenever, you feel anything start to happen and say to yourself, heh my brain and my gut aren't talking right to each other chemically, but I am in control and I can relax those spasms while picturing the brain gut loop and picturing them in your mind calm.There is a filter in our brains that filters out information from the digestive system. In IBS that filter is off and information from the digestive tract floods the brain with information that is not needed, part of which stimulates the anxiety centers of the brain. So by working on recognizing that and staying focused yet at the same time being relaxed which is partly a serotonin thing, that is effecting the 5ht receptors in the gut and also hopefully sitmulating opiates in the brain that aren't being released in IBS, but can be turned on with the relaxation, maybe this will help you some. I hope that came across okay. Let me know.Linda, a couple of other got the flu, although they were in the middle of the program. In actuality, I am not glad to hear you had the flu, but that it wasn't in the middle of the sessions. My suggestion is to wait till you feel better and start from the begining again fresh.Denise, I am sorry your having the problems your having now, hopefully we will both be in chat Sunday and can talk about this some more. I think physical takes the immediate front seat to physical on this one at the moment. I will go over this some more with you in chat and I hope can stay as comfortable as you can be for the time being.Its nice to hear your daughter is doing well with the tapes. It is entirely possible they are helping with the migranes and serotonin has a part in that as well.Has she been back to the doctor since the impaction?BQ, sorry I did not get back to you yesterday and that you had a bad attack.I have been beyond busy and felt bad I did not get right back to you on the last email.It good you did not wake up with pain, thats actually a good sign. The fact you have had one or two bad attacks is way better then you were doing before(keep that in mind) and you still have your castle when you need it, remember no one or anything can take that away, its yours and its always a safe place for you to go to.I do want to talk to you in chat on this and remind me about it.I hope things are getting better and mellowing back to normal. Violent attacks can be scary especially as we get use to being better, they can catch you off guard. Butyou have made some major headway on all this and because you had this attack does not mean you lost the battle, just a little ground perhaps, and it doen't mean IBS will suddenly get physically get worse, its more controling our thoughts which might make it get worse.Hope that helps and I will talk to you some more about it on Sunday. Keep that last sentence good attitude.







Yikes, this was a long post for me.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just as an aside to think about. One of the reasons Kids do well with this is that they dont have as much of the concious mind in the way, like adults do. So if you can kindof get the concious mind out of the way and let the hypno work on the subconcious where all the physical parts are happening it can help greatly. The concious wants to rush and get better, the subconcious is gonna change when it feels safe and is ready to. The subconcious is more a child in us.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Geez, Eric...some great answers and support there...nothing to add...Now go to bed!!!! LOL


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

U Tell Em Marilyn!!!! LOL!Eric, Worry not! I *KNOW* I'm WAY better than I was. Pain is still gone today. D is still there but I'll deal with that. Gotta tweak the diet a bit, that's all. I was missing rice anyway







. Post was long but really great & I for one am grateful!







BQ


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Thanks Eric;We are so lucky to have someone who checks in on us and takes the time to reply. HMMMM maybe you should give some lessons to the doctors.Denise


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Eric- I guess I feel overall more on the upside regarding the hypno than the downside. I know I have a tendency to think more on the negative than the positive and I need to be more aware of it and not do it and to try to direct postive enegy/thoughts to my gut when I have them. Regarding your question about when I was last checked out, I had a colonoscopy in the early 90's, my GI said I needn't do it again til I'm 50 (coming up sooner than I'd like)unless I have a "change" or some other concern before that. I usually get roped into having a physical every year or two. Hope that you are well, I will get back to this part of the BB again with further updates. Thanks again for your support.------------------Nancy


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2001)

HI All,Looks like Eric said it all







Thanks for the posts, I have fell behind a bit due to work load but I am catching up slowly.I have replied indepentatly to a few of you and I will continue to take those that need that bit extra guidnace under my wing







Again thank you all,Best RegardsMike


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I am an day 22.Gas is down.Was already down bcos of anti d's but down further. have made changes to my diet bcos of fructose intolerance so don't know what has reduced the gas further. Wish I could get rid of the gas immediately after a meal. Besides I need to test myself in a social situation where I have had a meal to see if the tapes have really made a difference.But I look forward to doing the tapes and I love side 3. It has made a lot of difference to my mental outlook.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,Thanks for the advice. I promise to make a concerted effort to restart from tomorrow







I've got a difficult few days coming up where I have to decide if I'm psychologically ready to return to work or if my health would be better served taking a bit longer off.Its a really stressful and hard decision for me to make - so any support and advice would be gratefully received.







ThanksClair


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

We received the tapes here in Australia in less than 1 week, which is incredibly efficient thank you.My daughter has enthusiastically started listening, but has said that she is falling asleep every night,which I have read is OK.So we,ll let you know of progress. Thanks gilly


----------



## Rosy (May 4, 2000)

Hi Eric,Day 60 and doing very well. I purchased a battery operated tape player and took the tapes along on vacation. Did so well, and slept so well. After initially becoming agitated after the tapes I have settled down and find them very relaxing. I feel the calmness continues through the day. It is amazing. I should be totally stressed as I hate traveling but went on a trip--the IBS stayed under control, I slept at nite instead of laying there tossing and turning. I did watch my diet though-I still have IBS but with diet, caltrate plus and the tapes it is under control. Also my father has just had his defibulator(spelling) go off for the second round in 2 months, suffered a heart attack and stroke.My favorite Aunt just died yesterday. My mother has asthma and is having a time dealing with my Dad and yet my IbS is under control and I still can sleep at nite.I do have trouble visualizing sometimes especially the star. Don't know why just can't do it. But I still seem to get a benefit. Hate to get to the end of the tapes. Do you start over again or just quit?I also find days when I have to take my meds but not every day 3-4 times/day. But over all so far it's great.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Rosy Thank You !!!!! I thought I was the only one having "star trouble"







BQ


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2001)

Hi Gilly,Pleased they arrived safely







BQ, Rosey, Star trouble eh







Try focusing your attention on my voice rather than the words I say your subcon will pick up the rest in time







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

Eric,thank you for that personal response! wow, i feel so check!







it's great to see how much people care on this board, i'm so happy to have found it and all the support i'm given.i had another bout this past saturday night, now, i'm sort of wondering, what's with this saturday night thing? just a coinky-dinky, i suppose. but you are sooo right about the brain saying "oh heck, here we go again" but this time, i had one bout, and then that was it...usually i'll have 3 to 4 bouts within a couple of hours, eeks. thanks to you and everyone!!!! take care!!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

Eric, your response to our progress notes on using the tapes are much appreciated. I find that I donï¿½t feel free to discuss using the tapes with most people so it helps a lot to get your comments. As you suggested I am trying to use pictures only in visualizing. I tend to think in words and always have trouble with visualizations so your comment on this helped me a lot. I have developed tape 3 visualization about halfway now - can see it all but canï¿½t consciously conjure up the calmness yet and a strong sense of control from the visualization just yet but am working on it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

First of all sorry I missed chat and we can pick it up next Sunday.Denise, are you doing okay. Let us know.Nancy, I am glad its more the upside and keep working on it and you will persevere. Its good to recognize the self talk as well and that should help. I also have this negative attribute that I try to keep in check. Honestly I think part of that is actually IBS and the neurotransmitter action and how it plays out with us.Mike, I hope your doing well.







Bonniei, as you get further, I think you are gonna be surprized at the distension redution you will find. Try not to do too many other otc'c or experiments while doing this, the object is to calm the gut brain and experimenting might keep the system guessing or cause symptoms in and of themselves. day 22 is pretty early on yet. I am glad your enjoying listening, thats important.







Clair, glad you are going back into the groove. It may help you be calm and relaxed in making decisions like this.If you feel ready go for it, but give yourself the time and I would personally finnish the tapes and then go for it if possible. But I understand it could me a finicial choice you might have to make. But no need to feel guilty if your not ready yet.







Gilly, glad your daughter is doing them, perhaps Denise's daughter and yours could compare notes. Just and idea. Let us know how she progresses. I sure wish I had this option thirty years ago. Quite frankly, if I was a doc, I would put all kids with IBS on it from the begining. It would have saved me years of pain and anguish I believe.Rosy, I am sorry to hear abouut your aunt and your dad, my condolences on your aunt, I am sorry to hear she passed away. I hope your dad is okay, as well as your mom.It sounds like you are doing very well.On the star issue, I personally visualize light as pure energy, so try to imagine you are surrounded in pure energy and that everything is working well and the way it is supposed to be working.As for finnishing the program, give yourself some time afterwards and see how your doing, but you can always go back and do it again or do your favorite parts for a refresher course.I am glad its helping you sleep. Sleep is a big factor in IBS symptoms.BQ, how are you doing? Back to your good self or still a little rough around the edges. You have a good attitude and that helps alot.







Lotronexlvr, take a look at what happens Friday night or what you do on Saturdays that might be doing this to you. Sometimes the relief of the week being over can play a part, but maybe you can track it.Other then that its good to see the frequency of attacks and length of attacks down partly for the reason I mentioned before with the brain remembering.







Carney, we are always here to talk if you need help or anything for that matter that we can possible help with.I am glad to hear your working on the visualizations, the mind works better with visualizations as opposed to words, we deal alot in emotions and words are hard to express into emotions sometimes, so this is good regonizing it and working on it.Years ago when I had severe attacks I would talk to myself sometimes out loud, my brain would be racing, my breathing was inconsistent do to the pain and my whole body tensed do to the pain and the actual muscles pulling on everything. I realize now how bad that self talking was and after replacing it with a focus using imagery and clearing my mind it has helped tremendously.I want to add that I appreciate the comments from everyone and I am no different then any IBSer, other then I have done and continue to do a ton of research on IBS over the last two years, but were all in this boat together and I am glad we can all help each other out as much as we can. I hope that as we learn and work to manage our conditions we can pass on to others who don't have it under control or know ways to manage it as a chronic condition .------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

My edges rough?????? Um..........yeah a little. (Hate to admit it though) Eating is getting real interesting again. Well I should say my post-parandial time (&you thought I wasn't paying attention to those articles! HAH! "post-parandial" How do ya like that!!!!?) is getting _rather_ interesting. Puts a little "spice" back into my life. Yeah "spice" I'd rather do with out, but whadya gunna do? Pain front is still "all quiet". YAY!Dunno what the D's about. I go, but I ain't runnin. Urgency is definitely down. I figure it this way, My sub-(un)- conscious is learning new things here. I'm halfway thru this program. But my sub-(un)-conscious has been doin business the same way up until the start of the hypno program, for a long time. It's just the "new shoes" syndrome. When ya buy new shoes, they pinch til ya work em in. Well my sub-(un)-conscious is just feeling a little pinched right now is all. (I hope







) Please correct if I'm way out of the park on this one.







BQ


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Good one BQ -post prandial time. I've got to go figure it out. I know it has something to do with meals.Thanks eric. will try to keep the stomach from guessing. That's a lot of effort you put into these personal replies. I appreciate it


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bonniei, this bb has helped me tremedously and everyones input is a major plus to everyone including myself. I appreciate the comments very much.BQ, watch that self back talk and try to change it to visualizations.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric ? Like? From what to what?Tell myself that it is just the brain gut connection NOT working OR Tell my brain to get with the program & talk _RIGHT_ to my gut? Thanks. BQ


----------

